# empire model substitution



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi,

looking at getting an emire army, but really dont like the empire nights can i use the brettonian and also there men at arms to use as state troops for a bit of varety

thanks rob


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Knights should work fine, however men-at-arms might be more difficult, as I think they only come with halberds. Unless you want to kit bash a lot, or struggle with large blocks of halberdiers, you'll probably need to stick to standard state troops.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

I dont see why not as long as you make them fit in to the general theme of the army that you wnat them to represent and how you want them then it should be no problem what so ever, just make sure that you clearly explain to your opponent what each unit represents before you begin the game and everything should be fine.
I think the main thing to remember in this situation is that it is your army and you put in the work so it can look how you want it and as long as the representations are sensible and recognisale as that unit type then there really shouldn't be any problem in that.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

The Bretonnian knights look different from the Empire ones. They have cloth over the barding they wear. As long as you put the icons of each type of Empire Knight you can field on them, instead of the Heraldry, I think that would be a really great looking unit. IE put a Wolfs Head Icons all over the horses for the Cult of Ulric, and so on and so forth for each other type of Knight. I hope you understand what I mean. :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Indeed, everyone has it right.

For example, my Chaos Army is marked, but I don't want different colours all over the battlefield, so they are painted in a different scheme.

The Army rules are exactly the same.

And whenever you get to a game, and you put out your army, make sure your point to your units. I.e, these are Knights, these are Archers, these are haberdiers. If an opponent uses that opportunity to ask you what the upgrades are for it, he's cheating - ask him what each of his units has in, etc. If you've got for example, a Champion in one unit in the other, you don't need to say that this unit has a champion, etc. Just that the Breton knights are Empire Knightly Orders, and that Bretonnian Archers and Huntsmen etc.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a mix of Bretonian and Empire troops for 1 of my Empire armies and it looked fine . If anyone ever questions your model selection just tell them its a Border Prince army as they are a mix of all Human kingdoms.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the quick replies

the way i was looking at it would be the knights as a straight swap but with all the same options and the men at arms do have halberdiers, but as there is an option to take halberdiers in the empire army book i think its ok, they will look different to the rest of the army which is what i would be looking for,


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

why not do a bretonnian army?


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

because, i like more bits from empire than the bretonnian one its just an idea at this stage i have loads of 40k stuff


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

spitfire6x said:


> thanks for the quick replies
> 
> the way i was looking at it would be the knights as a straight swap but with all the same options and the men at arms do have halberdiers, but as there is an option to take halberdiers in the empire army book i think its ok, they will look different to the rest of the army which is what i would be looking for,


no.. the MaA do not have halberds... they have Polearms, which can be used as either a spear, or a halberd.  (As per the Bret Rulebook)

They have the poky bit, and the slashy bitz


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah not really a problem to be honest, they are similar enough, and with some minor conversion you could get a nice looking force thats a bit different onto the table


----------

